# Range Hood Outside Exhaust



## badbrains (Feb 6, 2012)

has anyone vented there range hood to exhaust the cooking odors to the outside of camper ? I have a 23 KRS . We cooked grilled cheese sandwiches in it last night and today it still smells like food inside.I am a first time camper and just purchased this camper a few days ago. I really like it so far. We have only done some backyard camping so far but a trip is planned for next weekend.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, here's a thread showing how Wisconsin-Knight did it:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33617

Another option is to put a fan in the roof vent which I will do one day...


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

X2 and a fan in the roof vent is more flexible in it's use besides being easier to install


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Some times it's nice to just have the hood vent on and not the fantastic fan. Here is the link to my install. Hood vent with instructions. It really was not that bad and the results look like a factory install.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

A question...

If you do the mod to vent the stove hood, or microwave to the outside, wont outside air come in through your vent? We camp in some *very windy* locations, (Like the Mojave Desert, or California Coast, where sometimes you worry if your trailer will be blown over), wouldent that just have the winds whistling through your vent into your trailer, or is there some type of butterfly gate in there to shut out outside air? I did not see one on the mod photos. If there IS a butterfly gate / door to keep the wind from coming in the vent, does it flap around like the one in our kitchen does some times during real windy days, making all kinds of a click clacking racket???

It makes the idea of just installing a fan into the ceiling vent more attractive as you surly can close that vent off and keep those winds and noises outside where they belong...

Beachnut


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Some times it's nice to just have the hood vent on and not the fantastic fan. Here is the link to my install. Hood vent with instructions. It really was not that bad and the results look like a factory install.


Very Nice install!


----------

